# Hello



## Alex Beane (Jul 27, 2016)

I am new to the forum, but not to the Microskiff world. I joined because I have finally come to the point when my family has outgrown my boat, and I need to sell it and go larger than I am accustomed to. I am trying to get the post put together to get it listed in the next day or 2. It is a 2000 Maverick HPX-T, and it is going to be a sad day for me. Any selling advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome and good luck with boat sale and new rig.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome, no advice per say just check out how other's have listed theirs and you should be OK. 

If you have any specific questions please let me know. 

Welcome again!


----------



## Alex Beane (Jul 27, 2016)

Austin said:


> Welcome, no advice per say just check out how other's have listed theirs and you should be OK.
> 
> If you have any specific questions please let me know.
> 
> Welcome again!


I finally got it. I am about to test a boat tomorrow, so I might be looking to drop my price and move my boat quickly. If I reduce the price and get more motivated to sell, how do I get my thread to move back to the top of the page for new visibility?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Alex Beane said:


> I finally got it. I am about to test a boat tomorrow, so I might be looking to drop my price and move my boat quickly. If I reduce the price and get more motivated to sell, how do I get my thread to move back to the top of the page for new visibility?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex


Just post at the bottom of the thread. Many people simply write "ttt" which means 'to the top'


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Or bump


----------



## Alex Beane (Jul 27, 2016)

yobata said:


> Just post at the bottom of the thread. Many people simply write "ttt" which means 'to the top'


Thank You very much.


----------

